# volt and amp meter



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

None of my transformers have these meters. Wouldn't it be neat to add some on? I found this at DIY electronics

I started looking with this digital amp meter.

John did build his track voltage car too.

Something to think about.

I found one for voltage.

The ILC7107 is the main ic that is used to operate the digital readout. Around two or thee bucks. One good deal was from Bulgaria, 5 ic's with mounts for under ten on e bay. The component companies may do better.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweet! I just received 2 voltmeters I plan to mount on either side of a lighted caboose. One of our other members did that to measure the voltage going around the track, looking for bad spots and I loved the idea. I bought two so I could see it no matter which way the car was facing.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes indeed - very nice.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

reviving old thread…. I've read up on ammeters and voltmeters here … looking at analog meters … some questions

1) I would never discount the cool factor of having meters but are they actually useful for train operation?

2) How do you use them? i.e. what value is it during operation?

3) With a ZW, the voltage is on the transformer, don't you just need the ammeter on each line?

4) I notice most use 0-10A ammeters. I've never seen any reading over 3A on my pre-war/post-war. What actually draws over 3A

TIA


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is kinda cool to have the meters operational at your
command center. However, they actually add little value to the
train operations. You turn up the speed control and it sends out
higher voltage (except on DCC tracks). Duh. 

If you have an old loco and want to upgrade it to DCC; it
is best to do a stall test. For that you need an ammeter
in series with the track. Beyond that, it's mostly show biz.
But it shore ain't gonna do any harm. Go for it.

Don


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

I talked him into making me one way back. Digital meter on both sides.

I have amp and volt meters all over the place but this car still gets most of the conversations.

Very cool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I break out mine on occasion as well. They're a handy tool to check for low voltage around the layout.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

My control panel is in storage. I used amp/volt gauges with my prewar Lionel Z-types. The early Lionel Std Gauge engines can take up to 22-25 volts just to start rolling.:thumbsup:


----------



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade my analog volt and amp meters to led digital. I see the kits that are listed above. Not real handy with the fancy soldering job that they would require. Dam hands and fingers too big! Old and a little shaky also. Anyone know of a good site that have these ready to go? thanks rob


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Take a look at these:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JR58NEO...TF8&colid=1EEOUQ3RPPEEM&coliid=I10PMENLWPQLYR

http://www.amazon.com/DROK-Digital-...448832317&sr=8-17&keywords=digital+AC+ammeter

EDIT: Nevermind… those are LCD and you wanted LED…. we now resume our normally scheduled programming


----------

